# need girly, quest game ideas/sites



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay, in a really backhanded way, this question is about Halloween help. I need to give my kids something to do while I am baking and organizing/cleaning/planning their Halloween party.(It's been too rainy & cold for them to play outside).We had never been able to game either online or with disks (computer was too old & slow);now with the new 'puter, we are just starting to game, and I have no clue what's out there. 
I have 2 girls, ages 5 & 12 who LOVE quest games. Hubby got them playing World of Warfare for a few days, until I saw how frustrated the 5 year old was getting when she would get attacked & not be quick enough to attack back. And the 12 year old needs to play something easier to start with to understand strategy & complexities of magic spells, etc. I don't go to a lot of other sites where I could ask this, plus I know a lot of you would have good advice on this.
Any good online sites or disks you can recommend??


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Bunni: http://bunnibunni.com/

Addictive, free, fun, totally kid safe. A really well done Flash game with quests.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Diablo 1 & 2, enough said.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Diablo 1 & 2 remain on the throne, yes, but...for girls aged 5 and 12?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah, I dont need to hear the 5 year old yelling through the house, "MOMMY!! THE DEMON IS ATTACKING MEEeeee...." so loud that the neighbors can hear.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

As funny as that sounds Deb, I would go with the zombie vs the plants. It looks cute.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ahahaha! I played bunni world! Its cute! Thanks!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Cool thing about the bunni game is it lets you save your progress. With an awful lot of stuff to keep track of. That's a lot to ask for a free Flash webgame.


----------

